# Need some opinions



## Hushpuppy (Sep 21, 2011)

So I got a friend that wants to buy a few clones from me and he gave me some of the Jiffy peat pucks that you water and they expand to fill up the little screen bag. He wants me to put the cuttings in those for him. :icon_smile: 

Any suggestions on what, how, how much, when with these plugs? I intend to use cloning gel on the cuttings and then set the plugs in a small tupperware container just to hold them and mix up some clonex solution to expand the plugs with that rather than straight water. Should I adjust the PH to a certain level for those Jiffy plugs? Thanks guys


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just expand them in tap water and use clonning gel and a dome, a bubbler is better imo, but this way works too, just may take a lil longer.


----------



## soil (Sep 22, 2011)

i get 95 % with jiffy's and always have.

swell them up with what you said , put the babies in a dome and mist them once a day. Keep the dome lid on for 4 or 5 days , then let a tiny bit of air get into the dome till they root.

If the moisture is right then they will spit out roots in as little as 4 days.

just like your soil , you dont want it soaked , but it cant dry out all the way either....


good luck Hush 


soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks. Got to go get some this weekend and didn't have time to make up a bubble cloner. Buddy gave me the jiffy pucks so I'll give em a shot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I do not like those for clones at all.  I find that it is really quite hard to keep the pucks the correct amount of wet--they either seem too dry or too wet.

If you have to buy them, I would use something else.


----------



## KaptainKush (Sep 23, 2011)

I have used them numerous times and they work great!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer Rapid Rooters over those pucks......never got good success with the pucks.  Jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like we are pretty much evenly split on opinions and experiences with the jiffy pucks. I wanted to order some of the nice plugs from the hydro store online as I don't have one close around me, but I didn't have time to get them before leaving tomorrow to go get my cuttings from the "lab" which is a couple hours drive away from me, at my partner's house. Kind of sucks cause I can't go see my babies everyday. Buuut, I am going to use the Jiffy pucks with some clonex so wish me green luck, and I will let you guys know how they work


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2011)

So I got my cuttings this week end and put them into the Jiffy pucks. I used a diluted solution of Clonex to expand the pucks and then place them in a container and surrounded them with hydroton. So far they seem to be surviving ok. I got them Saturday and took these pics yesterday:


----------



## soil (Sep 28, 2011)

let um dry out a lil more then that before misting and cover them up with some kind of dome. they need the extra humidity.





soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2011)

Now I am really confused.  If you were going to put them in hydrotron, why did you put them in Jiffy pucks?


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Now I am really confused.  If you were going to put them in hydrotron, why did you put them in Jiffy pucks?




Lol....I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL. Yeah, I wondered if anyone would say anything about the hydroton. I actually only have them in the hydroton for just a temporary stand for the jiffy rooters. When I got the cuttings at my grow lab(which is some distance from my house to my friend's stealth cabinet) I needed to put them in something to support them during transit.  

I had a little plastic container and I thought spreading them out in hydroton would support them from falling over and allow them to not sit too much in their own juices as those jiffy rooters really hold some water. So far they seem to be doing good. They are standing up a lot better than in the first couple pics


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2011)

I think its a good idea. 

It will give the roots a place to go and when you want to transplant you can just pour them out.


----------



## soil (Sep 30, 2011)

just pull um out before the roots get too wrapped up in the rock to avoid excess root damage. 

i like the idea just to keep them out of their own juices too. Although in my domes i rely on the juices to keep um moist so i only spray once a day till they root.

just take extra care of the moisture levels an they'll spit out feet in the next few days......





soil


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2011)

I figured that any extra moisture they need would get drawn throuigh the hydroton. However, I have had them for a week now and have not added any water to them, but the jiffy pucks are still quite wet to the touch. Should I try to remove some of that moisture? 

I actually made a mistake with them on Wednesday. I had them sitting temporarily under a medium light source but then moved them under my regular full light source of T5(30k lumens). They must have got hot as they all were wilted when I came back on Thursday.  

I moved them so that they were out of the direct light and also adjusted my airflow to lower my temps in the cabinet. Yesterday I looked and 3 were perked back up but the other 3 didn't look so good. I think I am going to have to tweak this method further if I want to keep using it.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 1, 2011)

just keep it simple and get yourself a $5.00 humidity dome. the 3 piece one with the bottom tray, the center rack and the dome. VERY EASY!!!!! Bubblers are cool but not necessary at all. Especially if you can't afford to lose not one cutting.

good luck bro!


----------



## soil (Oct 6, 2011)

i agree with budster, 
the method is very easy with a very high general sucess rate.

Heat is good for rooting babies , but of course too much will kill them , you got lucky that 3 came back. 

YES i think you should sqeeze the extra moisture out of the pucks nice an gently. 
They should not be wet, it will drown them. 
when you first cut them an put them in the dome , just make sure they aint drippin wet , an they should only need a misting a day ....... an just since your not used to the pucks , i would say to pull them out here an there to see for yourself the moisture levels.

I make it sound way worse then it is.
i can cut a cutting with a dull pocket knife , an just stick them in the pucks with no root hormone and 90% or more will root fast.







soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2011)

Well guys...I crashed n burned with the Jiffy rooters. I messed up and forgot to put the dome on them and got them too hot under too much light. :doh: I had 3 that were hanging on but they ran out of gas :cry:  So I went and picked out a few more from the Gro-Lab that had already rooted in the aeroponic cloner and now have them vegging happily in their new home. :fly:

I will keep the jiffy rooters and maybe try again in the future and see if I can master the method


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 13, 2011)

As much as that sucks, you've learned a
valuable lesson in cloning....

Never Leave The Humidity Dome Off Yer Damn Girls 

Now get back out der an git er done!!!


----------



## sonyagilman (Oct 28, 2011)

hi friend i read all the messages of that topic in that forum,i would learn many things and one things i want to share with you all friends is a store,in that store you found a lots of varieties of hydroponics,they also deals in homemade hydroponics and much the store name is coasthydroponics you can also visit online www.coasthydroponics.com


----------

